# Epox 8K5a2+ BOOT Checkusm Error



## Psyclic (8. Oktober 2002)

Award BootBLock v. 1.0...
Copyright Award Blah´Blah

BIOS ROM Checksum Error

Please enter System Disk and press ENTER
------------------


Die Fehlermeldung bekomm ich wenn ich meinen PC anschalte...

bevor ich das ding ausgemacht hab, hat sich lediglich Cs verabschiedet... ansonsten normal runtergefahren.
Reboot... Und nun das.
Das Board istn paar Tage alt und ansonsten is auch nix kaputt.
Ram sind neu, gechecked... funzen
CPU is neu, gechecked... funzt

währe nett wenn mir mal jmnd helfen könnt.
Das System:

Xp2000+
Epox8K5A2+
2x 256 MB DDR Infineon
Ricoh Burner
ansonsten noch 2 pladden, aber daran liegts auch nich denk ich
(hoff ich)

so denn... 
wär nett wenn mir jmnd hilft!


----------



## Moartel (8. Oktober 2002)

Das Problem ist schon öfter mal aufgetaucht. Am besten resettest du mal dein BIOS per Jumper.


----------

